# Anyone using a mitre saw / table saw combo? Wondering how best to set it up in the workshop.



## wlownsbrough (Jul 5, 2020)

I just bought the Makita LH1201FL and I can't quite conceive the best way of setting it up. My issue is that the outfeed requirements on the table saw mean I can't position it against the wall (i.e. classic mitre saw set-up). And the mitre saw requirements for longer pieces make it tricky to position it as a standard table saw, mainly because longer pieces will run across the workshop and will need some method of supporting them.

Any advice / ideas would be very welcome and appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, *take it back ASAP!!!*

For $1000 you can buy a good mitre saw and a decent bench-top saw. Looking at the picture of that tool scares the crap out of me. There are really no great multi-function tools out there you cannot work efficiently when you have to stop and reset a tool to make a different cut, and as you've already noticed it does not play well in the work shop with set-up in the space.

Welcome to LJ's don't mean to be a downer, but if you're intending to do regular woodworking I think you'd quickly learn to hate that tool.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a tiny shop and had to put the chop saw in storage (not paid storage but in my office warehouse). To cut long stock I must be able to roll both the TS and the chop saw outside. At the end of the day unless I was doing a lot of molding cuts the chop saw cuts can be done on other equipment. If I had the room I would set of a glorius side the shop for it along with storage above and below.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to LumberJocks!



> To be perfectly honest, *take it back ASAP!!!*
> - ChefHDAN


LOL
Those miter saws with mini table are listed/sold in Europe and UK. Have been around for 8-10 years that I have seen. Most all the mfg make one including Bosch, Metabo, and Dewalt. Built for small shops and small projects.

Combo saws for construction work have been around for many decades. Craftsman sold a table for mounting your circular saw upside down in the 60's.  Can still buy similar work platforms today.

+1 That saw will never replace a cabinet saw for cutting sheet goods or heavy lumber. Ripping an occasional 2×12 is most I would attempt. Can not imagine attempting to set one up as permanent work station in garage shop.

As far as setting one up?
It reminds me of a sliding table saw configuration. It needs to be in center of room, with 8-12 feet of space all the way around to use it all ways possible. But with sliding table saw, it includes the out feed table. With that saw you need to build fix wings for miter cutting at one height, and in/out feed table at different height for ripping that lifts out way to use miter fence. Seems like one funky looking work table to me?

Sorry I am not much help.

Best Luck.


----------



## wlownsbrough (Jul 5, 2020)

Ha! Thanks for the welcome and for confirming my thoughts. Sent the saw back the day it arrived. Damn, must resist snazzy adverts in the future.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Position the miter saw infeed next to a door so you can have an infinite infeed. The outfeed can be the same or longer.

Don't put the miter saw in a well. Leave it up so it can clear a layer of crap on the outfeed side. There is no reason the entire length of the outfeed needs a counter to support it.

The TS should be 8' from the far wall if you plan on ripping full 4×8 sheets. However even if you're making lower cabs, your one free cut at the BORG can be your 8' rip and everything else you can handle with 4' of outfeed.

Try and get everything so the work surfaces are the same height. No workpiece lifting needed between stations.

One word: *wheels*

My shop is 8×16, 1/2 two car garage, and I can build cabs with only 4' of outfeed (and I seldom need all of that.)


----------



## wlownsbrough (Jul 5, 2020)

> Position the miter saw infeed next to a door so you can have an infinite infeed. The outfeed can be the same or longer.
> 
> Don t put the miter saw in a well. Leave it up so it can clear a layer of crap on the outfeed side. There is no reason the entire length of the outfeed needs a counter to support it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I actually sent the saw back but will be adopting a load of these ideas when I finally decide on setup.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> Try and get everything so the work surfaces are the same height. No workpiece lifting needed between stations.
> 
> One word: *wheels*


I cannot even imagine how annoying it would be to have my miter and table saws at different heights. And it's not even the lifting. With everything at the same height, I have one rolling table that can be moved around to support stock for either saw or the planer.


----------

